# FS: 34 Gallon planted



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my freshwater setup. It comes with the following:

Tank (31" x 14" x 18")
Black wooden stand (homemade)
Aquaclear Filter (either 200 or 300, you'll probably want to replace the media which i unfortunately don't have any extra of)
Coralife 30" 36w Dual T-5 (bought brand new in the summer at King Ed's, might still have the box + receipt)
Red/white gravel substrate + API First Layer Pure Laterite (mixed, rated for 50 gallons but there wasn't much)
A whole bunch of plants (don't ask me what they are I really don't know, lots of growth though, bought most from CRS fan)
4 Punctatus Cory
1 Sterbai Cory
1 Baby Mollie
3 Otocinclus cats
2 Assassin snails
Seachem Flourish Comprehensive (more than half the bottle i believe)
Some food
I'll throw in a hood with a light that I got when I got the tank if you don't want the open top.

I had a DIY CO2 system running (pop bottle + yeast method) but it recently kinda stopped working for some reason so I'm not gonna bother giving someone what is essentially garbage, unless you REALLY want it. CO2 injection is highly recommended though as the plants probably can't handle going cold turkey on CO2.

$150 obo

Here's a pic of the tank









and here's a pic of the hood


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in your livestock. let me know if you're parting them out.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

me 2 i am interest in your live stock also, will u willing to part out them?


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

nope sorry whole things gotta go unless you want the plants as well


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

make me an offer, i might not refuse! (no low balling though lol)


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

new lowered price...$175 obo


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll take the sterbai


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

only thing im willing to part out are the plants. if you take the plants you can have the livestock as well. all for $30


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

fine let me know if you change your mind, i got a family of cories waiting for him


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------

